

The Internet is Infected - coglethorpe
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/03/the-internet-is-infected.html

======
jamesbritt
Saw this on 60 Minutes. Not a mention of Windows or IE.anything. Jaw-
droppinginly shoddy.

Best part: Ms. Stahl talks to Vint Cerf, who agrees that Bad Things can happen
on the Internet, but also says that he's been using the 'Net since it was
invented and none of that bad stuff has happened to him. Does Stahl ask him
how he accomplished this apparently impossible feat? Of course not!

Meanwhile, much uncritical time is given to Symantec who, surprisingly, paint
the Web as the 9th Circle of hell. Go figure.

